# Violin sonata



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Just finished, what are your thoughts?

__
https://soundcloud.com/m-burroughs%2Fviolin-sonata-wav

I also did this little minimalist composition

__
https://soundcloud.com/m-burroughs%2Fminimalist-composition-wav


----------

